# Nigel scare



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

eace:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

OMG!!!  Oh dear! I'd be scared too! Especially because he's so young and it seems they're even more helpless at that age. Poor Nigel! I hope he feels better soon. What a scare!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

So happy to hear all is well .
You did the right thing - straight to the vet and it was diagnosed and now you have a sense of relief .
I totally understand the feelings of panic that you felt and all the apprehension this episode caused .
Glad to hear he is once again his perky self ..


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Poor Nigel!! I am glad that it isn't anything serious. Gosh - they are so much like our kids, its always somethin!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

How very frightening, Good thing Nigel will be fine.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow, what a scary ordeal!! I am so happy to hear that Nigel is going to be fine  Hugs to you both.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh poor Nigel. Glad he is OK. Phewww.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow, what a terrible scare. I am so glad Nigel is OK.


----------



## aak (Mar 16, 2007)

Glad to hear everything turned out OK. How scary!!

aak


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I know how that feels....hmmmmm reminds me - still no word from my pet insurance claim think I will call......

Oh so they say they have 20-35 days to process it - well it has almost been 30 - they just want to keep the $ for as long as they can!!

Catherine


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Catherine - when I had VPI, it always took over a month to get the money from them.  Keep us posted.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Paige, I am so happy to hear that baby Nigel is ok! Those little stinkers think they are garbage disposals and vacuum cleaners! Vicki


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Doggie Nut, I agree 100%. Oreo thinks he IS a vacuum cleaner. He always likes to have his nose to the ground and is always sniffing to find any little thing that can go in his mouth. Sheesh!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Although you cant always see what they are eating -or sniffing in  - we have taught Logan to "leave it" If we see him heading to something we dont want in his mouth, we say leave it and he moves on. You need to train them to do it with treats, but now he does it without treats. We also do the "drop it" command - so when he comes to me with sock, underwear or something nasty in his mouth, I say drop it and he will. It is a good thing to teach them I think - although Lily & Lexi just look at me & gobble up whatever is in their mouth. So we are 1/3 successful in our household! 
Laurie


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I really need to work on that "leave it" command. Maddie will put anything in her mouth. My house is pup proof, but outside is another thing. I have to watch her like a hawk. She'll put twigs, leaves, cat poop, or anything else she finds in her mouth. Yuck!!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm glad to hear that Nigel seems to be doing better. It is so scary when anything happens to such little pups. The other day Mirabel was upstairs with my son as I had to take a different dog to the vet. When I walked in the door she must have gotten really excited and fell all the way down the steps! It scared me so badly and my son thought I must be dying cause I was screaming so loud. It was scarey to watch her bounce head over heels all the way down. She was ok and didn't seem any worse for the wear. I think it scared me a lot more than her.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh my goodness, poor Mirabel!!! I'd be freaking out too! 

Glad to hear she was o.k. though. Bouncy little things, aren't they?


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh, poor Mirabel  I know how you feel, I have gotten so many scares with Oreo sliding or falling down the stairs. But it always seems that is was worse for me than it was for him


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG!!! I am glad that Mirabel is ok, these little dogs are quite sturdy. I am sure you were more scared than she was hurt.


----------

